# Another great PETA article



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/headline ... NE_ID=2511

I love it when they get locked up.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

remember the two saying to make peta members implode

1. HEY! plants have feelings too!

2. would you kill 1 kitten to save 1000 kittens? no matter what they say call them a killer.

yes chris i love seeing those wackos get thrown in jail too, they dont know when to stop. or for that matter when to start


----------

